# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 21 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد 21 مارس 2021م



الصدي 

مصدر بالكاف سيمبا يواجه  خطر الابعاد عن دوري الابطال بسبب شكوي المريخ.
التازي يزف البشريات للجماهير الحمراء..وسودكال يخرج تحت حماية الشرطة. 
التازي يقود سودكال لاول مواجهة مع جماهير المريخ ويزف البشريات.

الاحمر الوهاج 
جماهير المريخ تطالب سودكال بالرحيل وتصفه بالعميل.
استقبال الفاتحين للتازي بالقلعة الحمراء الرئيس الفخري يفجر المفاجأت. 
نادي المريخ يعزز شكواة ل (كاف) ضد سيمبا التنزاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال والتازي يتفقدان منشآت المريخ وسط أجواء متوترة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الزيارة
حفلت  الزيارة التفقدية لمنشآت نادي المريخ السوداني، التي قام بها مساء اليوم  آدم سوداكال رئيس المريخ، والرئيس الشرفي السعودي والسوداني الأصل أحمد طه  التازي، بتوتر كبير ما بين أنصار سوداكال ومعارضية، إلا أنها لم تصل مرحلة  الاشتباكات حيث لعب تواجد الرئيس الشرفي في قلب الزيارة، دورا في ضبط النفس  تقديرا له.

وقبل أكثر من ساعتين احتشدت الجماهير المعارضة لآدم  سوداكال في محيط نادي المريخ وستاده، بل واقتحم بعضهم الستاد من منطقة  المقصورة الرئيسة الرئيسية وتواجدوا في البهو الذي تحتها، وعلى بعد أقل من  100 متر من مكان تواجد آدم سوداكال ومجلسه في غرفة كبار الزوار.

وقد  ظلت الجماهير المعارضة تهتف بفشل آدم سوداكال، وهي تحمل في ذات الوقت  لافتات معبرة عن غضبها تجاهه، بينما في الجانب احتشدت بالمئات مجموعات  مؤيدة لآدم سوداكال تم نقلها بحافلات النقل للتواجد في محيط ستاد المريخ  والنادي، للإشادة بإنجازات ونجاحات آدم ووصفوه بالرئيس الناجح بهتاف منتظم  الإيقاع.

وتفقد كل من رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال، والرئيس الشرفي أحمد  التازي منشآت المريخ، انطلاقا من الستاد ودار النادي الملحق به، إلى جانب  الملعب الرديف غرب النادي، قبل أن يتوجها لتفقد قطعة الأرض الكبيرة  الاستمثارية الخاصة بالنادي في شمال ضواحي الخرطوم.

وأعلن التازي خلال زيارته التفقدية، عن تأهيل الستاد والملعب الرديف وجلب الاستثمارات.



وقال  التازي إن هنالك شركة يابانية وأخرى إسبانية، إضافة لمجموعة من الفنين من  بينهم مهندس ياباني ومهندسين آخرين، سيعملون على صيانة ملعب المريخ بعد  تكوين لجنة من مجلس الإدارة والعمل على دراسة المشكلات الموجودة بالستاد.

 وأضاف  أن الشركات ستبدأ في العمل وصيانة الملعب، كما وعد الرئيس الفخري بإنشاء  أكاديمية للنادي بمواصفات عالمية إضافة لملعب رديف للنادي.

 ومن  جانبه رحب رئيس المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بالرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي  والوفد المرافق متمنياً أن يتم العمل في صيانة الملعب ووعد بتكوين لجنة  هندسية للجلوس مع مجموعة الفنين.

وكان الرئيس الفخري قد استمع  لجماهير المريخ موضحاً أنه سيعمل على تنفيذ طلباتهم وقد قام رئيس النادي  السيد آدم سوداكال بتكريم الرئيس الفخري بدرع ووشاح، وبعدها انتقل الموكب  لزيارة الملعب الرديف لنادي المريخ بمدينة العرضة.

وفي زيارته لأرض  النادي بضاحية الحتانة أكد الرئيس الفخري للمريخ أنها مناسبة لإنشاء  أكاديمية بمواصفات عالمية للنادي تعمل على صقل اللاعبين الصغار والعمل على  تسويقهم في الخارج.

 كما أكد رئيس المريخ الفخري على إنشاء ملعب  رديف للنادي في ذات المساحة، ومن المنتظر أن يقوم المجلس بتكوين لجنة  هندسية من المختصيين للجلوس مع مجموعة الفنين التي رافقت الرئيس الفخري في  زيارته كما سيتابع مجلس الإدارة عملية تنفيذ جميع هذه المشروعات مع رئيس  النادي الفخري.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التازي لجماهير المريخ: أعرف ما يحدث في النادي بالتفاصيل وسأسعدكم
 

  التازي في زيارة لاستاد المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الزيارة وقف فيها التازي على الملعب والمكتب الإعلامي.
كشف الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ، أحمد التازي، لجماهير النادي عن  معرفته بأدّق التفاصيل التي يشهدها النادي في الآونة الأخيرة، معلنًا لها  عن قدوم خبراء ومهندسين للبدء الفوري في العمل لنقل النادي إلى العالمية.



جاء ذلك خلال مخاطبته حشدًا جماهيريًا باستاد المريخ خلال زيارة سجّلها للوقوف على مرافق النادي.
وأضاف التازي في مخاطبته” سأسعدكم”.
وفي سياقٍ متصل، رفضت قوّة من الشرطة خروج رئيس نادي المريخ من الاستاد بسبب محاصرته بالجماهير.



وكان آدم عبد الله سوداكال قد لاقي هتفافاتٍ مناوئة خلال مرافقته للرئيس الشرفي أحمد التازي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف تطورات فحوصات نجوم “المريخ” بتنزانيا






تشير متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن المعمل الذي أجرى فيه بقية أفراد بعثة  المريخ المتواجدين بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، أخطر رئيس بعثة المريخ  “عمر محمد عبدالله” بأن نتائج المسحة التي خضعوا لها مؤخراً جاءت سلبية  لسبعة من اللاعبين الثمانية، فيما لم تظهر نتيجة المهاجم “بكري المدينة”  والطبيب “محمد كمال” وسط تأكيدات أن تظهر نتيجة الثنائي الأخير خلال ساعات.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن المعمل أكَّد لرئيس بعثة المريخ تسليمه كل النتائج صباح اليوم السبت.
وحال جاءت نتيجة “بكري المدينة” والدكتور “محمد كمال” سلبية كبقية  زملائهم، فإنهم سيعودون إلى “الخرطوم” مساء اليوم للإلتحاق بتحضيرات الفريق  لمباراة “الأهلي المصري”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قانوني يوضّح تفاصيل جديدة بشأن مباراة سيمبا التنزاني والمريخ السوداني 

  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول المستشار إنّ النادي السوداني تسلّم الفحوصات من مندوب نادي سيمبا التنزاني لا من الاتحاد.
كشف المستشار القانوني لنادي المريخ السوداني، أحمد عباس، عن أنّ ناديه  طلب استبعاد نادي سيمبا التنزاني من دوري أبطال إفريقيا بعدما حدث بعد  مباراة الفريقين في المرحلة الرابعة من المنافسة.



وقال  أحمد عباس في تصريحاتٍ لقناة صدى البلد، بحسب موقع في الجول، إنّ ناديه  تسلّم نتائج تحاليل كورونا من مندوب نادي سيمبا التنزاني وليس من الاتحاد  التنزاني.
وكانت الفحوصات التي أجريت على لاعبي المريخ أبعدت ثمانية من صفوف الفريق بسبب الإصابة بكورونا.
وأضاف أحمد عباس قائلاً “بعد أنّ وصلت لنا التحاليل بوجود 8 مصابين،  طلبنا التأجيل لأنّ من المنطق إنّ كان هناك 8 مصابين فبقية لاعبي المريخ من  الممكن أن يكونوا حاملين للعدوى”.



وشدد  “رد كاف الرسمي علينا كان رفض التأجيل، شككنا لأن الـ 8 المصابين هم أساس  الفريق والمدير الفني لسيمبا ديدييه جوميز كان مدربًا للمريخ ويعرف أيّ  اللاعبين يحملون الفريق”.
وكشف “ذهب اللاعبون للمعمل وأجروا التحليل الثاني دون إخبار المعمل أنهم لاعبين في المريخ، وخرجت نتيجتهم سلبية”.
وأردف “قدّمنا شكوى ضد سيمبا نطالب فيها باستبعادهم من دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بناءً على لائحة كاف الخاصة بالتلاعب في النتائج”.
وأتم “ما حدث من سيمبا ضدنا تكرّر مع بلاتو يونايتد النيجيري وبلاتينوم الزيمبابوي في مبارياتهم ضد سيمبا في الأدوار التمهيدية”.
والسبت، أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن دعم شكواه ضد سيمبا التنزاني بمستنداتٍ جديدةٍ، بعدما جاءت نتائج فحوصات لاعبيه سلبية.
وكان المريخ قد خسر أمام سيمبا التنزاني بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل، ليتوقف في محطة نقطةٍ واحدة في ذيلية المجموعة الأولى.
ويتصدّر سيمبا التنزاني المجموعة بـ”10â€³ نقاط، يليه الأهلي المصري بـ”7â€³ نقاط، فيتا كلوب الكونغولي بـ”4â€³ نقاط، والمريخ بنقطة وحيدة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الإبعاد يهدّد سيمبا التنزاني من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وخطوة مرتقبة لـ”كاف” 

  سيمبا التنزاني


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الاتحاد الإفريقي يعلن عن بحث شكوى المريخ السوداني لمعرفة التفاصيل. 
كشفت تقارير صحفية، السبت، عن أنّ سيمبا التنزاني مهدّد بالإبعاد من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.



وقال  مصدر مطّلع داخل الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف”، إنّ عقوبة سيمبا  التنزاني قد تصل للاستبعاد من دوري أبطال إفريقيا، والحرمان المستقبلي من  المشاركات الإفريقية، إذا تمّ إثبات تلاعبه في نتائج تحاليل كورونا بشأن  مباراته مع المريخ السوداني.
وأوضح موقع في الجول، السبت، بحسب مصدره، إنّ الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة  القدم، سيبدأ ببحث الشكوى المقدمة من المريخ، لمعرفة تفاصيل ما حدث،  والتحقيق فيه”.
وأردف المصدر “لو تمّ إثبات تلاعب سيمبا في نتائج التحاليل، سيتمّ  توقيع عقوبة قاسية عليه قد تصل للاستبعاد من النسخة الحالي، وحرمانه  المستقبلي من المشاركات الإفريقية، وهي نفس عقوبة التلاعب بنتيجة المباريات  في لائحة كاف”.



والسبت،  أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني سلبية فحوصات ثمانية من لاعبيه كان قد تمّ  استبعادهم عن مباراة سيمبا التنزاني في المرحلة الرابعة.
وخسر المريخ السوداني بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل، أمام سيمبا التنزاني، ليغادر دوري أبطال إفريقيا بعد توقفه في نقطةٍ وحيدةٍ.
ويتصدر سيمبا ترتيب المجموعة برصيد 10 نقاط، مقابل 7 للأهلي و4 لفيتا كلوب، ويحتل المريخ المركز الرابع برصيد نقطة واحدة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقوبات رادعة تنتظر سيمبا التنزاني من الكاف




القاهرة - كريم البكري




من مباراة الأهلي وسيمبا

وضع  الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" بنودا خاصة في لائحته التأديبية، فيما  يتعلق باتهامات الفرق بالتلاعب في نتائج مسحات فيروس كورونا.

وينشر ،  لائحة الكاف فيما يتعلق بالتلاعب من أي فريق مشارك بدوري أبطال أفريقيا،  بعدما اتهم المريخ السوداني نادي سيمبا التنزاني بالتلاعب في نتائج مسحات  لاعبي المريخ، قبل مواجهة الفريقين الأخيرة بالجولة الرابعة لدور المجموعات  من المسابقة.

وتنص اللائحة على أن الفريق الذي يثبت تلاعبه يتم استبعاده من البطولة، مع حرمانه من المشاركة 3 سنوات في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.




وأكد مصدر بالكاف، أنه سيتم التحقيق في شكوى المريخ السوداني وإذا ثبت وجود تلاعب سيتم اتخاذ عقوبات رادعة ضد سيمبا.

ولفت إلى أن الكاف سيرجع أيضا إلى مراقب المباراة والمنسق من أجل الاستفسار منهم عن صحة نتائج مسحات لاعبي المريخ قبل المباراة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعلن سلامة لاعبيه.. ويشكو سيمبا للكاف


السودان - كووورة





لاعبو المريخ

أكد نادي المريخ السوداني، اليوم السبت، سلامة 8 من لاعبيه من فيروس كورونا المستجد.

وذلك  بعدما أُبعدوا بقرار من مراقب المباراة، عن المشاركة ضد سيمبا التنزاني  (0-3)، الثلاثاء الماضي، ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى،  في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال المريخ إنه سيدعم شكوى، كان رفعها ضد سيمبا، لدى الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، بنتائج الفحوصات الجديدة.

وكتب  المريخ في شكواه، أن الفحوصات الإيجابية السابقة للاعبين الـ8، أجريت  بمستشفى سيفا في تنزانيا، وهو ذات المستشفى الذى أظهر سلبية النتائج  الجديدة، حيث جرى الفحص الثاني في اليوم التالي للمباراة.

 وقبل  ذلك، كان المريخ قد تقدم باعتراض للكاف، ومراقب مباراته أمام سيمبا، مشككا  في نتائج الفحوصات، ومتهما سيمبا بالتلاعب بها، قبل أن يحول الاعتراض إلى  شكوى رسمية، بعد ظهور نتيجة الفحص الثانية.

من  ناحية أخرى، أكمل رئيس بعثة نادي المريخ إلى تنزانيا، عمر محمد عبد الله،  إجراءات عودة اللاعبين الثمانية إلى السودان، حيث سيغادرون دار السلام،  مساء اليوم السبت، ليصلوا الخرطوم فجر غد الأحد.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا.. تحديد موعد مباراتي الأهلي ضد المريخ وسيمبا


القاهرة-حسين غريب





أخطر  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" الأهلي بموعد آخر جولتين من دور  المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام المريخ السوداني وسيمبا التنزاني.

وكشف سيد عبدالحفيظ مدير الكرة بالأهلي ل  أنهم تلقوا خطابا رسميا من الكاف بمواجهة المريخ في السودان في الجولة 5  يوم 3 أبريل/ نيسان المقبل بقيادة الحكم الإثيوبي باملاك تيسيما.

وأوضح  مدير الكرة بالأهلي أن لقاء الجولة 6 أمام سيمبا التنزاني في القاهرة حدد  له يوم 9 من الشهر المقبل، ويقوده الحكم الجزائري مصطفى غربال.

يذكر  أن الأهلي نجح في العودة من الكونغو بانتصار ثمين على فيتا كلوب فصحح وضعه  بالمجموعة الأولى ليرفع رصيده للنقطة 7 في المركز الثاني خلف سيمبا  المتصدر بـ10 نقاط.

ويحتل فيتا المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط والمريخ في المركز الأخير بنقطة واحدة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يتدرب بساو تومي.. ويطالب باللعب النظيف


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الاجتماع

خاض  منتخب السودان الأول كرة القدم "صقور الجديان" اليوم السبت بساو تومي، أول  حصة تدريبيه له بعد وصوله إليها أمس الجمعة، لمواجهة منتخبها الأربعاء  المقبل ضمن الجولة الخامسة للمجموعة الثالثة، المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة كأس  الأمم الأفريقية.

تدريب المنتخب السوداني جرى وسط معنويات مرتفعة  للاعبين والمدير الفني الفرنسي هوبير فيلود، وفي أجواء عالية الرطوبة، نفذ  فيها الجهاز الفني تدريبات بدنية عن طريق الجزائري الأصل الفرنسي رياض  بلخير، إلى جانب تدريبات تكتيكية ودقة في التنفيذ.

وعقد رئيس بعثة  منتخب السوداني الدكتور حسن برقو إلى جانبه  عضو لجنة المنتخبات المهندس  عبد العزيز نصر الدين وطبيب المنتخب الدكتور وائل حداد، اجتماعا مساء اليوم  السبت مع اتحاد ساو تومي والذي مثله الرئيس والأمين العام ورئيس لجنة  المسابقات.

وخلال الاجتماع، طالب رئيس  بعثة منتخب السودان باللعب النظيف خارج الملعب، محذرا من أي محاولات تلاعب،  ونقل ما يروج عن محاولات التأثير لمستفيد خارج طرفي المباراة، مناديا بأن  ينحصر التنافس بين السودان وساو تومي فقط.

من جانبهم رحب مسؤولو ساو  تومي بمنتخب السودان وأكدوا أنهم يعلمون ما يجري في إفريقيا الآن من  ممارسات تلاعب بنتائج الفحوصات وهو أمر غير جيد، ويختلف مع مبادئ كرة  القدم، وأزالوا كل الهواجس مؤكدين أنهم سيعملون على تذليل أي مصاعب تواجه  منتخب السودان، وتم التنسيق لإجراء فحص كورونا مع طبيب المنتخب الدكتور  وائل حداد.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
رئيس يا محسنين للمريخ 
× قال السيد عصام الحاج قطب المريخ قولا ليته لم يقله، حيث قال أن بحثهم عن رئيس لنادي المريخ جعلهم يتنازلون عن أشياء كثيرة وأليمة.
× وعصام الحاج هذا هو ذاته الذي جمع الخلق ونمرهم وعصاهم على والي الجمال، ولم يكتف بهذا فقط بل امتهن الكتابة الصحفية الراتبة وهو يهطرق صباح مساء ، يفند ويبخس في كل ذلك الجمال الذي عم الديار الحمراء بواسطة والي الجمال.
× عصام الحاج أنا لا أصدق قوله ولا احترم مسعاه ، فهو عندي من الذين هدوا بنيان المريخ المرصوص، ومنذ أن اهتم الرجل بشأن الأحمر الإداري لحقو أمات طه.
×وعصام الحاج الذي كان يصف والي الجمال والإحسان، بأنه دخيل على الرياضة والمريخ والكرة، يلهث اليوم وراء الشيخ حفظه الله أحمد التازي، ويبرر ذلك بحاجة المريخ لرئيس ، إنه الهوان والظلم المبين.
× أين أبناء المريخ وأين عشاق الأحمر الوهاج وأين أثرياء وأغنياء المريخ يا عصام الحاج، حتى تتنازل عن كبريائك وفخامة النادي العظيم طارقا الأبواب تبحث عن رئيس يقود الكيان.
×وجود داعم للمريخ لا غبار عليه وهو أمر محمود ومطلوب وبالذات بلادنا تعاني المشاكل الاقتصادية المعقدة، وكما أبناء النادي الميسورين يجبنون ويهربون من تحمل المسئولية، ولكن العيب كل العيب أن تطبق الصفوة أياديها وترفض التقدم لرئاسة النادي الزعيم.
×نرحب جدا بالسيد التازي إذا كان حقا ينوي ويريد خدمة المريخ بدوافع صادقة ومدروسة، دون ضوضاء أو لأجل مصلحة غامضة لا نعلمها، تضر بالنادي في سمعته واسمه، وهذا ما نخشاه ولا نتمناه بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× ذهاب قادة ورموز المريخ بزعامة الزعيم ود الياس والقطب ضقل والبقية لاستقبال التازي بالمطار، فيه منقصة لهم وللمريخ، فالمريخ مهما كان أكبر من التازي وأمواله، وهو أصغر قيمة عند أهل المريخ من ود الياس وضقل وكل رموز المريخ، فلا بد من توازن المقامات وترتيبها.
×والتازي ذاته لم يعجبن حديثه الفوري عن الأموال التي قدمها للمريخ، يبدو أن الرجل يعرف جوع أهل المريخ للمال حلاله وحرامه، لأجل ذلك تفسح في مجلسهم وامتن على الكيان بدولاراته المهانة.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن الأزمات أمر مألوف في الأندية الجماهيرية الكبيرة، ولكن الشيء الغير مقبول ولا معقول هو، أن يعجز أهل النادي كباره وصغاره عن حل أزمتهم والتعامل معها، وتحميلها لآخرين غير مأمونين العواقب ولا النوايا.
× الجهود التي تبذل في رضاء الآخرين ليتها توجه لخدمة الكيان بقدر المستطاع، ويا ليت أهل المريخ يتوافقون على حل مشاكل المريخ ويتواثقون على نسيان البغضاء بينهم لخدمة الكيان،فالمريخ قبل المال ينقصه الفكر والتقارب في الآراء وقبل ذلك ينقصه الصدق والجدية في التعامل.
×مهما كان سخاء وحاتمية التازي فن يجدي عمله شيئا، ما دام أهل المريخ يتفرقون ويكرهون بعضهم بعضا، فالمريخ قبل المال يحتاج رأي الرجال وعضدهم وسندهم، وهذا لن يحدث إذا لم نقدم مصلحة المريخ على كل شيء، وما يحدث من عجز وكسل وتهاون وتواكل ، هذه صفات لا تشبه المريخ وتاريخه العريض أبدا أبدا.
×خلاصة القول هو، المريخ كيان عظيم ومن يقوده أو تشرف بقياده قبلا، عليه أن يهتم بهذا الجانب فلا يتابع سلوك الصغار، فيصغر ويصير تابع لنكرة ، فيضر ذاته ويؤذى النادي الكبير.
ذهبيــــــــــــــات 
× أوقعت قرعة دو الثمانية لأبطال أوروبا أعلى فريقين تتويجا ضد بعضهما.
× وأعني بلا شك ليفربول وريال مدريد، فهما ملكا أوروبا بلا منازع.
×تمنيت أن لا يلتقي الليفر مع الريال والبايرن وباريس في هذه المرحلة.
× مقابلة الريال والليفر يقتل البطولة بدري لأن احدهما سيغيب.
× وكنت أخشى بشدة البايرن، لأنه الفريق المقفل والمكتمل.
×أتوقع وأتمنى تغلب الليفر على الريال، وأرى الليفر قوي رغم تعثره بالدوري الإنجليزي.
×الليفر تضرر بغياب فاندايك وكل أفراد الدفاع غياب تام، فتأثر وتراجع كثيرا بالدوري المحلي.
×نتمنى التوفيق للمنتخب الوطني في مباراته أمام ساتومي ، وأمل أن يحقق نتيجة مرضية.
× حديث المدير الفني للمنتخب عن الشغيل لم يكن دقيقا ولا مسئولا.
× الشغيل به عيوب عديدة ومع ذلك تقدم في العم وأصبح غير لائقا للعدو والركل.
×والرجل لم يكن صاحب مواهب ولا قدرات فنية عالية، كل ما يملكه هو الضرب.
× وسبب استمراره في الملاعب هو اعتماد المدربين على الأسماء القديمة، ولو التفتوا لوجدوا مليون أفضل منه.
×ضرر الكرة السودانية يتمثل في اللاعبين كبار السن، وحرمان الشباب من الفرص.
× الشغيل ، نزار، بكري المدينة، أمير كمال، أكرم الهادي، على جعفر، كرنقو، وما يناددهم، يحجبون الصغار.
× في فريق ليفر بول ، نجد صلاح وماني وفيرمينو وفانديك وماتيب ، كلهم تحت 27 سنة.
الذهبيـــــــة الأخيـــــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح لسان حال قادة المريخ وهم يفرحون بمقدم التازي يقول، رئيس يا محسنين لله .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك

خاسولكي 


*اللهم اجعلو خير 
*أمس كترت علي الهموم 
*قلت يا زول اتدمدم ونوم 
*اتمدمت ونمت 
*حلمت 
*أشوف ليك زول يقول لي قوم يا خاسولكي 
*قوم جاوب على الأسئلة دي 
*وفي نومتي ديك قعدت وشلت لي ورقة وقلم 
*قال لي السؤال الأول بقول 
*السعودية... رعاية المريخ والهلال... السبب.....
*السؤال التاني بن سلمان....تركي.....تازي... هل في علاقة؟؟؟
*السؤال الرابع دول المحور ومصلحتها في دعم الكرة السودانية وهل لذلك علاقة باستقطاب الأمة السودانية؟؟؟
*السؤال الرابع ليه أي ثروة في البلد دي بعد فلس وراها السعودية؟
*السؤال الخامس ليه أي هروب بأموال مشبوهة بكون لتركيا ما للسعودية؟ ؟
*السؤال السادس دهبنا بمشي ويييين؟ وهل لضهبنا سبب في مخارجة دهبنا؟؟؟؟
*السؤال السابع وهو الأهم 
*حفلة روتانا والهجيج والوليمة كان فيهو مراعاة للحزن المصاحب لهزيمة المريخ وإعلان خروجه من التنافس الأفريقي؟؟
*المريخ لسه ما وصل البلد والربة فيها فنانين ما قادرين يغنوا لضيق الزمن 
*وهل كان الظرف ضيق ولا مبربح؟؟؟.
*قلت ليهو يا عمك الإجابات أنا عارفها 
*لكن الضمانات بعد الإجابات متوفرة؟؟؟
*قال لي إذا كانت الإجابات صحيحة بضمن ليك إسم خاسولكي وتلحق خاشوقجي 
*صحيت 
*وكت جابت ليها خاشوقجي بركة الما جاوبت
*لكن في حقيقة عمك ده ما سأل عنها 
*هل دعم القمة يعتبر دعما للرياضة في السودان؟؟؟
*مع العلم بأنو الرياضة لا تعني كرة القدم فقط 
*والقمة لن تتطور منفردة دون تطور كل المشاركين في المضمار المحلي
*أيها الناس 
*السؤال الوحيد الذي يصلح للتداول في الدنيا والآخرة هو 
*من أين لك هذا 
*الإجابة عليه صعبة 
*اللكلكة فيها في الدنيا تقود للسجن 
*واللجلجة فيها في الآخرة تقود لجنهم 
*أخير جهنم الفلس 
*فجهنم بالعز أفضل منزل
*المهم 
*أخبار جمعية المريخ شنو؟؟؟
*قايمه في مواعيدها ولا سودانير؟؟؟
*مواضيع سوداكال كلها سودانير 
*ما بتقوم في مواعيدها 
*ولكني أكرر 
*سوداكال بلعب على أخطاء الخصوم 
*قفلوا كويس وقللوا أخطاءكم 
*سودانير بتقوم في مواعيدها 
*أو تنتهي درون 
*ودرون من صالح سودا 
*فارق الأهداف بلعب دور
*اللهم اجعل حل إشكالية المريخ سهلا 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*أمور بلدنا دي ما بتمش إلا تدخل دول فينا؟؟؟؟
*مالنا ومال محور وطرف شمال يا أخينا 
*كلموهم يا والينا 
*قول ليهم نحن كسودانيين الشعار الفينا 
*لا تسقني كأس الحياة بذلة 
*بل اسقني بالعز كأس الحنظل 
*كأس الحياة بذلة كجهنم 
*وجهنم بالعز أفضل منزل 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال إييدكم العليا براكم قلبتوها بقت سفلى وممكن ترجعوها عليا بشوية كرامة بس 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
فيلود مدرّب بلا شخصية




â–،  هناك فرق كبير بين قناعات الإدارات الفنية بمستويات اللاعبين وبين إنعدام الشخصية التدريبية والتركيز فقط على (أكل العيش) بعيداً عن الإهتمام بالعمل الإستراتيجي لإحدى الأندية أو المنتخبات وهو طموح غير القادرين على التمام أمثال فيلود ومن لف لفّه بحق المنتخب السوداني الأول.

â–،  ما حدث في القائمة الأولّية للمنتخب وبعيداً عن نظرة (مريخ هلال) الضيّقة يعتبر جريمة في حق لاعبي أندية الممتاز بالتمييز الواضح والسافر بينها لأن إختيار (12) لاعب من الهلال لا يخرج من ثوب غياب حيادية الخيارات وعدم الإكتراث لمصلحة منظومة المنتخب ككل.

â–،  خالد بخيت وعبر فيلود يقوم بإعداد لاعبي الهلال لمباراتي صن داونز ومازيمبي في واحدة من أبشع صور تغليب المصالح الشخصية على المصلحة الوطنية.

â–،  الفرنسي (فيلود) مدرّب عديم الشخصية رضخ لقرارات شداد رغم أنه كان في أمس الحوجة لخدمات (بكري المدينة) وقتها وها هو مجدداً يعجز عن إقناع الشخصيات الهلالية المسيطرة على المنتخب الوطني الأول (شداد – برقو – خالد بخيت) في الإستفادة من خدمات رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ولنقل (رمضان عجب) فقط.

â–،  تابع فيلود مباراة المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني بالخرطوم وشهد كيف إنقلب حال الفرقة الحمراء رأساً على عقب بعد دخول رمضان عجب والذي تأكدت صحّة مشاركته (دولياً) ومع ذلك ذكر فيلود بأنه يفتقد لخدمات الأجنحة أمثال (رمضان عجب) الموقوف (محلياً) وياسر مزمل المصاب.

â–،  أي مدرّب في العالم يقبل بالتدخّل في خياراته وشؤونه الفنية فهو مدرّب (غير محترم) لأن الخيارات التي طالعناها لمباراتي ساوتوموي وجنوب إفريقيا مستفزة للغاية وتؤكّد أن الجميع يعرض خارج الزفة ويستغل منصبه الإداري لتحقيق غايات غير معلومة.

â–،  متى شارك الثنائي بشّة الصغير والمدافع أحمد وضاح آخر مرّة مع الهلال حتى يزج بهما فيلود في قائمته على حساب عناصر فاعلة مثل (التاج يعقوب) و (مجاهد العقيد – هلال الساحل) و (عادل الفجر – الأمل عطبرة).

â–،  فحتى تبرير فيلود بإبعاد التاج يعقوب بسبب كورونا مردود إليه لأن اللاعب ظل يمارس نشاطه البدني بصورة إعتيادية وما حدث بتنزانيا أمر مدبّر ومخطط له وكان بإمكان الفرنسي إنتظار مسحة التاج يعقوب بالخرطوم حتى يقرر في شأنه.

â–،  الغريب في الأمر أنه برر عدم إختيار التاج يعقوب بسبب (كورونا) بينما برر عدم إختيار رمضان بسبب (الإيقاف المحلي) وفي المقابل إختار (أبو عاقلة) المصاب.

â–،  لو برر إبعاد الثنائي  الثنائي بسبب كورونا (لإحترمناه) ولكن يبدو أن فيلود يأتي إلى المؤتمرات الصحفية (مسيّراً) وليس (مخيّر).

â–،  ليس هذا فحسب فحتى إختيار (أمير كمال) المتوقف عن المشاركة مع المريخ به شئ من حتى لأن أمير كمال شارك آخر مرّة مع المريخ بتاريخ 23/02/2021 في مباراة فيتا كلوب الكونجولي ومنذ المواجهة المذكورة لم يلعب أمير كمال وتوقف عن التدريبات ومع ذلك وجد نفسه في قائمة المنتخب.

â–،  كيف يستدعي فيلود لاعباً متوقف عن المشاركة الرسمية لأكثر من شهر.

â–،  حتى مستوى سيف تيري  السئ لا يمنحه حق الإختيار لقائمة المنتخب على حساب مهاجمين مثل (محمد عبد الله زرقة – الهلال الفاشر)، (عمر ترومبيل – الشرطة القضارف) اللذان يمتازا بالقوّة البدنية التي تحتاجها الأدغال الإفريقية مع العلم أن كلاهما أحرز لفريقه (خمسة أهداف بالمنافسة المحلية) بينما لم يحرز تيري سوى (أربعة) أهداف منها (ركلتي جزاء).

â–،  خيارات المنتخب تسيطر عليها التدخلات السافرة من قبل لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وأوامر شداد وحرص خالد بخيت على إعداد لاعبي الهلال بالمنتخب وجميعهم يتشدّقون بمصلحة الوطن البعيدة كل البعد عنهم.

â–،  أسفرت قرعة ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا عن مسارين الأول (ناري) والثاني (قابل لكل المفاجآت).

â–،  السيتي سيواجه بروسيا دورتموند والفائز منها سيقابل المنتصر من مواجهتي البايرن وباريس.

â–،  ليفربول أمام ريال مدريد والفائز منهما سيلاعب المتأهّل من تشيلسي وبورتو.

â–،  جوارديولا في مطب حقيقي.

â–،  ليفربول سيجد نفسه مطالباً بالعبور للنهائي لتضميد جراح الإخفاق المحلي خصوصاً أنه يملك ثأراً مع ريال مدريد.

â–،  بورتو فريق خطير جداً وتوخيل البلوز لن يجد نزهة في مواجهته أما مباراة البايرن وباريس فهى معركة حربية بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ولكن أحسب أن هذا البايرن لا يمكن الوصول إليه حالياً خصوصاً بعد زنقة البارسا لباريس في مواجهة الإياب.

â–،  تميّز السيتي كعناصر سيتفوّق على بروسيا دورتموند وبعدها فليعد نفسه لإحتضان سيف البايرن أو باريس.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ليفربول جاتو مملحة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق  



جعفـــر سليمـــان

               اللعبة توصل إلى مداها

شداد يعتزم تقوية موقف سوداكال أكثر من أي وقت مضى. 
هذا ما تأكد من خلال اللقاء الذي جمع بين أكثر رجلين تآمرا على المريخ، وإن لم يتم الإفصاح عن مخرجات الإجتماع المريب حتى الآن، مما يشي بأن هناك تآمر آخر على المريخ وأهله. 
شداد تحول إلى ثور هائج، بعد أن فاحت روائح فساده وقد وصلت إلى الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وهو ما جعله يصب جام غضبه على كل ما هو مريخي، وأقرب طريق له للرد على ما حاق به خلال الفترة الماضية وهو ما قد يكلفه مشواره الرياضي بأكمله، هو مناصرة سودكال البارع في تدمير المريخ. 
الرجلان يجتمعان في شيء واحد وهو أن كلاهما يريد (الإنتقام) من أهل المريخ، سوداكال المرفوض تماما من قبل كل أهل البيت المريخي، الذي أجتعموا لأول مرة على شيء واحد، وهو ما رفض وجوده في موقعه الحالي والذي لا يتشرف به مطلقا. 
وشداد ..إعلام المريخ وتحديداً الصديق مزمل أبوالقاسم ..كشفه وعراه أمام الجميع، وقد إتضح أنه وخلال مشواره الطويل مع كرة القدم مجرد أكذوبة، وشخص يدعي إشياء لا علاقة له بها مطلقا، وأولها النزاهة التي يتحدث عنها المستفيدون من وجودهم بجواره حتى وإن لم تكن فوائد مباشرة. 
لم يستطيع شداد أن ينفي التهم الساخنة التي ظلت تلاحقه، ولم يتجرأ ليشتكي كل ما كتب عن شبهات الفساد التي طالته، وبتأكيدات قاطعة وبأدلة لا يمكن إنكارها، وهو ما ثبتها عليه تماما.!
لم يجد الرجل بدا من مواصلة حملاته الشعواء على المريخ، رافضاً كل الحلول التي كان من الممكن أن تعيد الإستقرار إلى النادي، بل أنه يزداد كل يوم بغضاً للمريخ ، ويجتهد بكل ما يملك من حيل لإستمرار حالة التوهان المريخية، وليس هناك سبيل لها إلا تقوية أكثر شخص مرفوض من قبل القاعدة المريخية، لدرجة وصلت إلى محاولات الإعتداء الجسدي عليه، وهي مرحلة متأخرة جداً تنذر بمراحل أخرى يمكن أن يحدث فيها ما لا يحمد عقباه ، ويكون الذنب الأول معلقا برقبة ..شداد.! 
طبيعي جداً إذن أن تتزايد حملات شداد الإنتقامية على المريخ، وفي كل صباح يقترب هو من نهايته المؤسفة، يزداد كراهية للمريخ، ويبحث عن كل الطرق المؤدية لإذاء المريخ وإلحاق الضرر به وكل مرة تكون أشد وأفظع، وأقبح.! 
سوداكال أيضا ..لايختلف عن شداد في شيء ..فهو ليس بالمريخي الحريص على مصلحة المريخ ..ويريد الإستمرار من أجل عيون عشاق النادي، وحباً في الزعيم وتأريخه, إنجازاته وغير ذلك.! 
هو شخص كاره جداً للمريخ ..وحانق جداً على كل من ينتمي لهذا الصرح الكبير، ولكنه لن يبارح مكانه إلا بعد أن يشفي غليله، ويرضي غروره بعد أن داس كل جمهور المريخ وأهله على طموحاته التي كان يبحث عنها، وظلوا يطالبونه بالرحيل في كل ساعة من ساعات اليوم. 
لن يستسلم سوداكال بسهوله، وسيستغل كل ما أوتي من حيل ومكر ودهاء، وغدر، من أجل أن يواصل مسيرته الإنتقامية، وسنده بكل تأكيد هو شداد، وآخرين في الخفاء سيِأتي وقت الحديث عنهم، وبدقة أكبر. 
المريخ ..يمرض ولا يموت ..وهو الآن مصاب بداء عضال إسمه سوداكال وجوقته المدمرة، وسيشفى بعون الله تعالى عاجلا ..وستعود الحياة من جديد إلى قلعة السحر والجمال ويعود المحبين بذات التلاقي الحميم السابق بلا عنصرية بغيضة، وبحب يسع الجميع. 
وسيذهب شداد ومن معه إلى مذبلة التأريخ غير مأسوف عليهم، بعد أن إنكشف أمرهم وتأكد للناس أنه مجرد .أكذوبة لا أكثر ولا أقل. 
في نقاط
قال البعض لو أن كل المريخاب الذين شاركوا في حفل تكريم رئيس المريخ الفخري الشيخ أحمد التازي، تقدموا لنيل العضوية لما أشتكى المريخ مما يحدث له الآن! 
صدقا نقول أن كل ما شاهدناهم حضوراً في ذلك الإحتفال الذي لم أتمكن من حضوره، هم القلة التي ظلت تتدافع عن المريخ، وتتدافع لحمايته!! 
هناك آخرين ومن يينهم من ينتقدون هذا التجمع، هم من يكتفون فقط بأدوار سطحية وسلبية .وهي ذات الأجواء التي نفرت خيرة أبناء المريخ وجعلتهم يزهدون عن خدمته من مواقع تنفيذية ، وهو ما أتاح الفرصة لسوداكال وجماعته الفاشلة. 
سيمضي ليل هذه الأيام الكالحة السواد، وسيعقبها أيام نجتمع فيها مرة أخرى أحباء وعشاق في ساحة الحب الأحمر.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم




ابوعاقلة اماسا

ثم ماذا؟

* سألت صديقي عن إذا كان هنالك أحد من الذين استقبلوا الرئيس الفخري قد إهتم بتقديم فكرة متكاملة للرجل تعينه على تقديم ما يفيد النادي، غير تلك الصور والإبتسامات المتكلفة التي ملأت الأسافير، ولكنه عجز حتى عن التعبير بما يليق بحالة الحرج التي شعر بها، والخجل الذي كان يعلو محياه من بعض المشاهد التي تثير الإمتعاض.. ولكنني غير متفائل بأننا سنقتنص الفرصة لمصلحة المريخ، لأن الجميع تعامل مع الموقف بإحتفالية سلبية مكررة.. ربما لم يعبر الضيف عنها الآن، ولكن بمرور الوقت سيعرف أنه يفتقد المفتاح الأساسي للمرور عبر بوابة النجاح، وأن ذلك المفتاح بحوذة أحدهم، ولكنه لم يعثر عليه بفعل الزحام والضجيج.. وهو ذات ما حدث لجمال الوالي في سنواته الأولى.. عندما كان بحاجة إلى (دليل) فأحاط به المنفعجية والباحثين عن الوجاهات وشوشوا عليه وحتى نهاية الظ،ظ¤ سنة لم يستفد منهم بشيء سوى (حاضر ياريس) و(نعم يا ريس)..!
 * الرياضة حوار سلس وندية تضفي المتعة على الممارسة.. حلاوتها في الجهد الذي تقدمه، وقمة المتعة في لحظات النجاح و(البطولة).. وأفضل صيغة عمل فيها تعتمد على القواعد الإحترافية التي أصبحت معروفة في كل أركان العالم، وكل ما جرى الآن هو من قبيل التسديد خارج المرمى.
 * كنت أتمنى أن يتحدث المحتشدون حول موائد فندق السلام روتانا عن أزمة المريخ الإدارية، وعن المعالجات الضرورية لتغيير الواقع الأليم وإيصال النادي للمحطة التي يمكن أن يستفيد فيها من التازي وغيره، لأن الوضع الراهن لايغري الداعمين والمستثمرين بخوض مغامرة غير مأمونة العواقب، في وجود رئيس لا يستطيع أحد أن يتكهن بما يفكر فيه، وفي ظل مجلس غارق في الأزمات ووضع عام للنادي لا يدل على أننا نعيش في الألفية الثالثة.
 * قبل مرحلة الرئيس الشرفي هنالك مهمة في غاية الضرورة، وهي ترتيب البيت والممارسة وفقاً لقواعد الإحتراف… بداية بجمعية عمومية تليق بنادي المريخ وتأريخه، ومروراً بمجلس إدارة يعرف ويفهم مهامه، وجمهور يعي دوره في العملية كلها وانتهاء بالمظهر العام الذي أصبح (قبيحاً) بسبب سلبية الجميع وعدم تعاطيهم مع الحقائق والمطلوبات كما يجب.
 * أخشى أن تمر الفرصة ولا يتمكن المريخ من الإستفادة من التازي كما يجب، كما أخشى حد الرعب أن تستمر ذات المشاهد المحبطة واللهاث حول أصحاب المال بدون برنامج واضح وفكرة تصب في مصلحة النادي.. وأخشى أن تمر الأيام ولا نتذكر الفرصة إلا بالصور التي التقطت بفندق السلام روتانا..وتتكرر مأساة الجمعية العمومية التي جاءت بسوداكال رئيساً.. يفتح باب الترشح وتنزوي كل العمائم التي تسابقت للقاء التازي والتقاط الصور معه، وتبدأ فعاليات الجمعية والإنتخابات ونكتشف أننا أمام الأمر الواقع وليس لدينا سوى مرشح واحد يمر بالتزكية.. ونعيد مشاهد المعارضة والوقفات الإحتجاجية والإنتقادات التي تشوه صورة مجتمع المريخ.. والكلام الفارغ الذي تضج بها الأسافير من ذلك الصنف الذي يعلق عليه العقلاء بعبارة: (مافي داعي)..!
 * هنالك تحدٍ تأريخي أمام أنصار المريخ من أقطابهم الكبار وحتى أصغر مشجعيهم، وهذا التحدي يكون الحساب فيه فردياً، بمعنى أن يحاسب كل فرد في منظومة المريخ الإجتماعية نفسه، هل سعى لنيل العضوية؟.. هل هو حريص على القيام بدوره كاملاً في الجمعية العمومية واستكمال الدور الرقابي؟
 * بدون ذلك لن يكون هنالك تغيير ملموس وواضح في مجريات الأمور.. وستكون الأحلام بوجود دعم واستثمارات من التازي وغيره مجرد أضغاث أحلام وهذيان.. فالتغيير يبدأ من الفرد في نفسه ومواقفه قبل أن يحاسب الآخرين..!
 حواشي
 * هنالك أقطاب فخيمين لم نرهم في ساحات المريخ من سنوات طويله…. في أزماته ولحظات الفقر والعوز التي أقعدت النادي… في لحظات التخبط التي احتاج فيها النادي للخبرات والحكماء.. كلها اختفوا وتواروا منها ولم يظهروا إلا في السلام روتانا..!
 * أنصار المريخ الخيالي الإفتراضي سيفنوا أعمارهم في أحلام وتخيلات لا وجود لها في أرض الواقع..!!
 * التغيير يحتاج للعمل والتضحيات والجرأة في الطرح، والحكمة في التصرف.. وما يقوله البعض في الغرف المغلقة عن سوداكال.. تعبيراً عن سوء الأوضاع داخل النادي لو تحلوا بقليل من الشجاعة وصدحوا به في ساحات النادي وفناءه لتمكنا من تصحيح الأوضاع ولعاد المريخ قوياً ومنيعاً..!
 * زمن الغتغتة والدسديس انتهى..!
 يجب أن تكون هنالك ثورة تصحيح تبدأ بالعضوية وتترجم بجمعية عمومية عاصفة تطيح بكل الأوراق الصفراء من شجرة المريخ لتعود خضراء يانعة..!
 * الذين يتحدثون عن مساندة شداد لسوداكال لا يعرفون أن شداد والإتحاد الأفريقي… بل والإتحاد الدولي لن يستطيعوا الوقوف ضد خيارات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ إن هي إنعقدت وقررت إسقاط المجلس مثلاً..!
 * وتبقى الخلافات المريخية هي التعقيدات التي تحول دون الوصول إلى حلول معقولة للأزمة الراهنة.. وبعضنا لم يستوعب بعد حقيقة أن الجمعية العمومية هي صاحبة الحق والقرار.
 * الطريقة التي تعامل بها سوداكال مع أمير كمال لا تليق بالنجوم الكبار… وأمير وصل مرحلة إرتدي فيها شارة القيادة ومعروفة عنه الجدية والحسم..
 *ماهو المطلوب لكي يرتقي الفكر الإحترافي عندنا.؟..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• بنزيما يقود ريال مدريد لتخطي عقبة سيلتا فيجو .. و بيلباو يواصل التخبط في الليجا
• السيتي يضرب إيفرتون بثنائية قاتلة.. وساوثهامبتون إلى نصف نهائي كأس الاتحاد
• سبيزيا يُسقط كالياري .. و بولونيا يفوز على كروتوني في الدوري الإيطالي
• بايرن يفترس شتوتجارت برباعية.. وهالاند ينقد دورتموند من الخسارة أمام كولن
• نيس يهزم مارسيليا.. ورين ينتزع المركز السابع من ميتز في الدوري الفرنسي
• التعاون ينقض الشباب بثلاثية.. وأهلي جدة يسقط أمام الفتح في الدوري السعودي
• النصر يمطر شباك الباطن بسباعية نظيفة .. و الفتح يضرب أهلي جدة برباعية ثقيلة
• كاريلو يلدغ القادسية ويقود الهلال للانفراد بصدارة الدوري السعودي
• الامارات: شباب الأهلي يهزم الظفرة.. واتحاد كلباء يقلب الطاولة على خورفكان
• الإفريقي يحقق انتصارًا صعبًا على البنزرتي في الدوري التونسي
• بايرن ميونيخ يعلن غياب نجميه ديفيز و بواتينج عن صدام لايبزيج
• باريس يعلن رسميا عودة نيمار إلى الملاعب بعد غياب 40 يوما
• ليفركوزن يعلن إصابة لاعبه موسى ديابي بعدوى فيروس كورونا
• سولسكاير يطلب تحصين بوجبا .. التشيلي فيدال مطلوب في فرنسا
• سلافيا براج يشكو رينجرز للشرطة بسبب الاعتداء الوحشي
• بيرلو: نريد الضغط على إنتر .. زيدان: كيف لا يذهب بنزيما للمنتخب..!!
• فيراتي: لا نخشى بايرن ونيمار الأهم .. سيميوني: أعترف بحاجتي للتطور
• الخليفي: متشوقون لمواجهة مثيرة أمام بايرن.. وأثق في العبور
• فان باستن: برشلونة جوارديولا هو الأفضل على الإطلاق
• كومان: لا يمكن مقارنتي بميسي .. جوندوجان: يجب أن نجد طريقة ما للفوز
• جوارديولا: مباراة إيفرتون من أصعب المواجهات بآخر 4 أشهر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) آرسنال 17:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2) 


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 21:30  beIN 2  مباراة مؤجلة


..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* خيتافي (-- : --) إلتشي 15:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (3-1) 


* فياريال (-- : --) قاديش 17:15  beIN 5  الذهاب (0-0) 


* فالنسيا (-- : --) غرناطة 17:15  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2) 


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (2-1) 


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) أتلانتا 13:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-0) 


* أودينيزي (-- : --) لاتسيو 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (3-1) 


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) تورينو 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-2) 


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) بينفينتو 16:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1) 


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) ميلان 19:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-2) 


* روما (-- : --) نابولي 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-4) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) ماينز 14:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1) 


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 16:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (0-0) 


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) أوجسبورج 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) لانس 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0) 


* نانت (-- : --) لوريان 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-0) 


* ديجون (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 16:00  beIN  الذهاب (0-0) 


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) أنجيه 16:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-3) 


* مونبلييه (-- : --) بوردو 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-0) 


* ليل (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 18:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0) 


* ليون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الإنجليزي  ربع النهائي


* تشيلسي (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 15:30  beIN 3  ستامفورد بريدج


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 19:00  beIN 1  ملعب ووكرز


..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* برايتون (3 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (71) مانشستر يونايتد (57) ليستر سيتي (56) تشيلسي (51) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) إيبار
* سيلتا فيغو (1 : 3) ريال مدريد
* هويسكا (0 : 0) أوساسونا
* بلد الوليد (1 : 1) إشبيلية
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (63) ريال مدريد (60) برشلونة (59) إشبيلية (55) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* كروتوني (2 : 3) بولونيا
* سبيزيا (2 : 1) كالياري
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (65) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (55) أتلانتا (52) نابولي (50)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* بايرن ميونيخ (4 : 0) شتوتجارت
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (5 : 2) يونيون برلين
* كولن (2 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند
* فيردر بريمن (1 : 2) فولفسبورج
* شالكه (0 : 3) مونشنغلادباخ
#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (61) لايبزيج (57) فولفسبورج (51) آينتراخت (47) دورتموند (43)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* ميتز (1 : 3) رين
* نيس (3 : 0) مارسيليا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (63) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (60) موناكو (59) لانس (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الإنجليزي  ربع النهائي


* بورنموث (0 : 3) ساوثهامتون
* إيفرتون (0 : 2) مانشستر سيتي
#ملحوظة: مانشستر سيتي وإيفرتون يتأهلان الى نصف النهائي 

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* الرائد (1 : 1) الاتحاد
* الاتفاق (1 : 0) الفيصلي
* الفتح (4 : 1) الأهلي
* الشباب (1 : 3) التعاون
* الهلال (1 : 0) القادسية
* النصر (7 : 0) الباطن
#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الهلال (48) الشباب (45) الاتحاد (42) التعاون (38) النصر (36) 

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ "ادم سوداكال" والرئيس الشرفي "أحمد التازي" في زيارة لملعب المريخ عصر الامس  تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة وسط هتافات ضد سوداكال و تندد برحيله. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد عباس || المستشار القانوني لنادي #المريخ 



مندوب نادي #سيمبا التنزاني هو من سلمنا نتائج فحص كورونا وليس #الاتحاد_التنزاني 

طلبنا تاجيل اللقاء و المنطق ان كان هناك 8 لاعبين مصابين العدوى ستكون انتقلت عند الباقين 

الكاف رفض التاجيل و شككنا لان قوميز هو المدرب السابق للفريق و ال 8 لاعبين المصابين هم اساس الفريق 

رجع نفس اللاعبون لنفس المعمل الذي اجريت فيه الفحوصات و اجرو الفحص دون اخبار المعمل انهم لاعبين المريخ و ظهرت نتائجهم #سلبية








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ والرئيس الفخري يزوران القلعة الحمراء ودار النادي والملعب الرديف ويختتمان بأرض الحتانة



التازي سنعمل على صيانة ملعب إستاد المريخ عبر شركة يابانية و إسبانية.. ويعد بإنشاء أكاديمية بمواصفات عالمية وملعب رديف للنادي

رئيس النادي يكرم التازي بدرع ووشاح


شهدت القلعة الحمراء عند الخامسة من عصر اليوم السبت الزيارة المشتركة التي جمعت رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال ورئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي حيث طافا حول ملعب المريخ، وبعدها تحرك الموكب إلى دار النادي حيث زار الرئيس الفخري مكتب العضوية الإلكترونية، وقدم إشادة بالعمل الذي يتم خلاله، وقد إستفسر حول مدى الإقبال الجماهيري على إكتساب العضوية، ومن ثم تحرك الموكب للإستاد و إبتدر التازي حديثه مبيناً ان هنالك شركة يابانية و أخرى اسبانية إضافة لمجموعة من الفنين من بينهم مهندس ياباني ومهندسين أخرين سيعملوا على صيانة ملعب المريخ بعد تكوين لجنة من مجلس الإدارة والعمل على دراسة المشكلات الموجودة بالإستاد مبيناً ان الشركة ستبدأ  في العمل وصيانة الملعب كما وعد الرئيس الفخري بإنشاء أكاديمية للنادي بمواصفات عالمية إضافة لملعب رديف للنادي، ومن جانبه رحب رئيس المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بالرئيس الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي والوفد المرافق متمنياً ان يتم العمل في صيانة الملعب ووعد بتكوين لجنة هندسية  من الفنين للجلوس مع مجموعة الفنين، وكان الرئيس الفخري قد إستمع لجماهير المريخ موضحاً انه سيعمل على تنفيذ طلباتهم وقد قام رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال بتكريم الرئيس الفخري بدرع ووشاح، وبعدها إنتقل الموكب لزيارة الملعب الرديف لنادي المريخ بمدينة العرضة جنوب لينطلق بعدها إلى أرض النادي بالحتانة والتي أكد الرئيس الفخري انها مناسبة لإنشاء أكاديمية بمواصفات عالمية للنادي تعمل على صقل اللاعبين الصغار والعمل على تسويقهم في الخارج كما أكد على إنشاء ملعب رديف للنادي في ذات المساحة، ومن المنتظر ان يقوم المجلس بتكوين لجنة هندسية من المختصيين للجلوس مع مجموعة الفنين التي رافقت الرئيس الفخري في زيارته كما سيتابع مجلس الإدارة عملية تنفيذ جميع هذه المشروعات مع رئيس النادي الفخري.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج قرعة دوري أبطال أوروبا دور الثمانية




بايرن ميونيخ  باريس سان جيرمان 


ريال مدريد  ليفربول


مانشسترسيتي   بروسيا دورتموند


بورتو  تشيلسي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة نجوم المريخ من تنزانيا بعد ان اثببت الفحوصات سلامتهم من الإصابة بكورونا




عاد نجوم المريخ الثمانية من دولة تنزانيا فجر الأحد برفقة رئيس البعثة الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله وطبيب الفريق محمد كمال، وكان قد بقيا مع اللاعبين بتنزانيا لحين التأكد من سلبية جميع الفحوصات التي أخضعهم لها النادي عقب مباراة الفريق الأخيرة امام سيمبا، ومن المنتظر ان يقوم النادي بإرسال جميع نتائج الفحص الخاص بهم عبر ال"DHL" تدعيماً لشكواه ضد النادي التنزاني الذي تعمد التلاعب بنتائج فحص اللاعبين قبل مواجهة الفريقين يوم السادس عشر من شهر مارس الجاري.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد قران نجم المريخ و المنتخب الوطني أحمد حامد ( التش ) ربنا يسعدك


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في خامس جولات التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية، يحل منتخبنا ضيفاً على ساوتومي وفي رصيده 6 نقاط من أربع مباريات، فوزان وخسارتان ،متواجداً في المركز الثالث خلف كلٍ من غانا ( 9 نقاط ) وجنوب أفريقيا ( 9 نقاط ) وأمام ساوتومي ( بلا نقاط ) 




انتهت مباراة الذهاب بفوز منتخبنا بأربعة أهداف نظيفة 


سيدخل صقور الجديان المباراة وعينهم على النقاط الثلاث للمحافظة على حظوظهم في التأهل


#السودان × #ساوتومي

 - الاثنين 22 مارس

 - 3:00م الخرطوم

 - ملعب 12 يوليو الوطني

 - التصفيات المؤهلة لأمم افريقيا بالكاميرون 2021 - مرحلة المجموعات - الجولة الخامسة...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

فاشل فاشل سوداكال.. ومعليش يا تازي

* زيارة الرئيس الفخري للمريخ فخامة أحمد طه التازي للقلعة الحمراء عصر أمس شهدت استفتاءاً لجماهير المريخ حول موقفها من الرئيس غير الشرعي سوداكال والمفروض بالقوة من قبل طاغوت الاتحاد على الكيان المريخي..
* الجماهير هتفت فاشل فاشل سوداكال.. لترسل رسالة قوية لضيف المريخ بأن هذا السوداكال غير مرغوب فيه بالديار المريخية.. وإنه مفروض بالقوة وعلى أنقاض القانون من قبل طاغية الاتحاد الحاقد على المريخ والذي يسعى بكل الوسائل لهدم ودمار الكيان المريخي ليفشي غبينته وضغائنه وأحقاده السوداء على الكيان الأحمر..
* وكما كان متوقعاً لم يأت سوداكال إلا وسط حراسة مشددة وحسب ما ورد في المواقع فقد أحضر عدد 6 بصات تحمل أناس لا علاقة لهم بالمريخ وجلهم من الصغار والأطفال ليهتفوا له بغرض التغطية على أصوات الجماهير المريخية الغاضبة..
* والمضحك أَن الأطفال حاولوا إطلاق هتافات تمجد سوداكال فهتفوا (ناجح ناجح سوداتل)!! 
* ويقال إن أحد هؤلاء الصبية سأل : (المريخ لاعب كورة الليلة؟)!! 
* إنه أمر مؤسف ومحزن والله أن ترتبط زيارة الرئيس الفخرى بهذا الغضب الجماهيري على الرئيس غير الشرعي للنادي.. فزيارة التازي مع مستشاريه الفنيين أصلاً جاءت لتفقد القلعة الحمراء والملعب الرديف وأرض الحتانة وتقدير حجم ما يمكن تنفيذه من مشاريع تقود المريخ للعالمية..
* أي مشاريع عمل كبيرة في المريخ لابد أن ترتكز على بيئة إدارية نقية ونظيفة ومستقرة.. فالكارثة الإدارية التي يعيشها المريخ الآن لن تساعد على تنفيذ أبسط عمل.. ونسأل الله أن يزول هذا الكابوس سريعاً عن الديار المريخية وتتهيأ الأجواء الملائمة لنهضة وتطوير المريخ ونقله للعالمية.. 
*  نقول للتازي معليش ونتمنى أن يتفهم ما حدث امس ويعرف إن المريخ يعيش مآساة إدارية كارثية لم تحدث في أي مؤسسة رياضية بالعالم من قبل وسببها هذا الرجل الغريب البارد المدعو سوداكال ألعوبة اتحاد الطاغوت الساعي لهدم ودمار الكيان المريخي..
* بعض الزملاء انتقدوا حجم استقبال التازي في المطار وشنوا هجوماً عنيفاً على حفل الغداء الذي أقامه كبار أقطاب المريخ ورموزه على شرف ضيف المريخ بفندق السلام روتانا بل وحاولت قلة الهجوم على التازي نفسه..
* محاولة الهجوم على التازي أمر غريب فليس هناك مريخي أصيل يرفض المكسب الكبير الذي وجده المريخ في شخص التازي والذي هو أصلاً مريخي كان يحضر مباريات المريخ في القلعة الحمراء كمشجع قبل أن يمن الله عليه بالمواطنة السعودية ويفتح له باب الجاه والرزق ليعود رئيساً فخرياً وداعماً لعشقه المريخ..
* الهجوم على حفل فندق السلام أتمنى ألا يكون سببه عدم تقديم الدعوة للمنتقدين والتي كما قيل اقتصرت على 200 شخصية.. وأنا شخصياً رغم رئاستي لتحرير صحيفة مريخية عريقة وكبيرة لم أتلق الدعوة لحضور الحفل وبالتالي لم أحضره.. ولكن هذا لا يمنع الإشادة بمبادرة الوالي والأقطاب للاحتفاء بالرئيس الفخري للمريخ تقديراً وعرفاناً لرعايته ودعمه الكبير للنادي خلال الفترة القصيرة الأخيرة..

زمن إضافي

* الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي المريخ ضد نادي سيمبا التنزاني المدعوم بجهات نافذة في الحكومة التنزانية يجب أن تجد متابعة وجدية شديدة من قبل نادي المريخ وتكليف مندوب من المريخ للمتابعة في الكاف..
* على نادي المريخ أن يدعم شكواه بشهادة الأندية التي سقاها سيمبا من نفس كأس التلاعب بفحوصات كورونا وهي نادي بلاتو النيجيري في الدور التمهيدي والذي لم يتقدم بشكوي ونادي بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في دورال32 والذي كان قد تقدم بشكوى ضد سيمبا، وحبذا إذا حصل المريخ على شهادة من الحكم الجنوب أفريقي الذي كان مكلفاً بإدارة مباراة المريخ وسيمبا وأبعدوه بفحص كورونا ايجابي ليدير المباراة الحكم الرابع!!
* نعلم أنه حتى إذا كسب المريخ الشكوى وتم ابعاد فريق سيمبا فأمل تأهل المريخ ضعيف حيث يتطلب الفوز على الأهلي في أمدرمان وفيتا في الكنغو.. ولكن ابعاد سيمبا في حد ذاته تأديب لهذا النادي القذر وسيمنح المريخ الهيبة والاحترام والشرف الكبير للمريخ بمحاربة الفساد والعفن في التنافس الأفريقي.
* الزميل الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحاج المقيم بالسعودية  رجل رياضي مثقف ومحلل ومتابع ممتاز لكل الدوريات والمنافسات في أفريقيا وآسيا وأوروبا.. أعجبني تحليله عن الاختيار الأخير لمنتخبنا الوطني وتفنيده العقلاني لحديث مدرب المنتخب فيلود غير المقنع عن اختيار اللاعبين.. 
* قال فيلود الذي أصبح يعمل لصالح الهلال بعد مرافقته غير المفهومة لفريق الهلال إلى الجزائر.. قال إنه لم يختار التاج يعقوب لأنه مصاب بالكورونا ولم يختار رمضان عجب لأنه موقوف محلياً ولم يختار عمار طيفور لأنه لم يلعب إلا مباراة واحدة منذ شهور..
* مضحك أن يقول فيلود إن التاج مصاب بكورونا وكأن هذا المدرب متواطئ مع نادي سيمبا.. أما رمضان عجب فهو أيضاً وقع ضحية لفساد سيمبا فلماذا لم يبرر فيلود عدم اختيار رمضان بالكورونا.. وكيف يقول إنه موقوف محلياً فالمنتخب لا يشارك في الدوري المحلي كما أن الكاف أجاز لرمضان وبخيت والرشيد المشاركة الدولية.. 
* كان على هذا الفيلود الكذاب أن يقولها بصراحة: شداد قال ما يختاروا ثلاثي المريخ.. ثم كيف يسافر مع المنتخب لساوتومي لاعبون مصابون من الهلال مثل أبوعاقلة.. والشغيل الموقوف!!
* أما تبريره الفطير لعدم اختيار عمار طيفور لأنه كان متوقفاً ولم يعد للمشاركة إلا مؤخراً فنقول له إنه اختار أمير كمال المتوقف عن اللعب مع المريخ تماماً لقرابة شهر.. مما يؤكد إنه مدرب غير أمين وغير صادق في تبريراته.. 
* اختيار 12 لاعباً للمنتخب من الهلال وخمسة فقط من المريخ بطل الدوري منهم أمير كمال المنقطع عن المشاركة مع المريخ وسيف تيري الذي وافق على الانتقال للهلال.. لا تفسير له إلا إعداد وتجهيز فريق الهلال لمباراتي صن داونز ومازيمبي.. قال وطن قال.. 
* روحوا منكم لله.. يا فهلونجية..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمستندات: “SporTag” يكشف تفاصيل شكوى المريخ إلى “الكاف”.
منذ 3 دقائق018 أقل من دقيقة

تحصل “#سبورتاق” على نسخة من الشكوى التي دفع بها نادي المريخ إلى “كاف” بشان مباراته أمام “سيمبا التنزاني” والتي طلب فيها نادي المريخ إعادة المباراة او احتساب النقاط له.

ووفقاً لمتابعات “سبورتاق” فان المريخ أشار في شكواه التى قدمها عبر الاتحاد السوداني إلى انه احتج لمراقب المباراة من وصول الفحوصات متأخرة اضافة الى ظهور نتائج إيجابية لثمانية لاعبين أساسيين أثبتت الفحوصات التالية أن جميع فحوصاتهم سلبية.

وارسل الاتحاد شكوى “المريخ” إلى”كاف” في انتظار قرار لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد الإفريقي.

وحسب متابعات “#سبورتاق” فإن “نادي المريخ” لم يشير خلال شكواه إلى أن هنالك مرفقات سيقوم بإرسالها مع الشكوى، حيث سلم النادي شكواه في وقت سابق لإرسالها للكاف بدون مستندات مرفقة.
*

----------

